# Portland Oregon Competition?



## R0z3-E (Aug 29, 2010)

I recently was looking on the WCA competition page, and as far as I know, there has never been a competition in Oregon, I was just hoping there was enough cubers in Oregon to maybe organize a competition, if your from Oregon, agree, disagree, have any venue ideas, whatever, just post it, thanks.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm leaving, but I always thought about OMSI. And I'm pretty sure the first thing that would have to happen is some sort of unofficial competition to spruce up interest in the area, I don't think there are too many cubers, because I seem to be one of the chosen few if and when I bring my cube on the MAX.


----------

